# Festplatten säubern mit Linux / Knoppix / Phantomix ?



## Fanthom (27. Februar 2006)

Guten Morgen werte Community,

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, und zwar ob mir jemand weiterhelfen kann wenn es darum geht seine Festplattendaten mit Linux nach DOD 5220.22-M Standart oder vergleichbarem in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken.

Ich habe mir die ISO von "PHANTOMIX" gesaugt und es läuft auch einwandfrei, nun möchte ich die alte Festplatte Totalerasen und dann das neue "SafetySurf" System dauerhaft auf Platte installieren. 

Mein Plan sieht so aus, das ich am Ende einmal eine Partition mit "PHANTOMIX" hab und die restlichen Partitionen sind für WindowsXPpro, wobei eine weitere Partition als Datenspeicher für beide Systeme dienen soll. Diese ist dann mit "TRUECRYPT" verschlüsselt und sollte sich aus beiden BS heraus mounten lassen.

Wie stell ich das nun alles am besten an?

Hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Danke Euch,
Fanthom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Februar 2006)

Warum zum Teufel willst Du Deine Platte so heftig putzen?
Also laut dieser Seite ist wohl fuer Festplatten das Ueberschreiben saemtlicher Sektoren mit einem Zeichen geeignet. Dabei duerfte Dir dd helfen koennen.


----------



## Fanthom (27. Februar 2006)

Jo vielen Dank, werd das mal gleich ausprobieren. Nun und um deiner Frage ein wenig mehr Wirkung zu verleihen...

Warum löscht man Festplatten?

Nun die alten Daten sind haltbarkeitsmässig abgelaufen, ich hab nix besseres zu tun, wenn ich schon Linux draufklatsche will ich wenigstens die restlichen Windowsspuren ein für alle mal eliminieren(ein wenig übertrieben geb ich ja zu  ) und weil es mir wichtig ist diese Funktionalität der sicheren Datenvernichtung zu kennen. 

Andererseits möchte ich im Fall eines Verkaufs des Rechners sichergehen das niemand mehr an die ehemaligen  Daten kommt die einst mir gehörten.

Soweit alles klar dann?

Hat hier den jemand Erfahrung mit Truecrypt?


----------



## Sinac (27. Februar 2006)

Schau mal in die Suche, ich hab mich dazu schonmal geäußert.
Mit dd geht das wie Dennis schon erwähnt hast. Einfach aus /dev/null alles überschreiben. Wenn du noch auf Nummer sicher gehen willst das nix zurückverfolgt werden kann (was du nichts brauchst) nutze zusätzlich /dev/random um nochmal alles mit zufälligen 0 1 Sequenzen zu überschreiben.


----------

